
Getting to Antarctica - mewo2
http://www.projectmidas.org/blog/getting-to-antarctica/
======
lisper
> The closest you can get to Antarctica on regular commercial flights is Punta
> Arenas

Not quite true. You can get to Ushuaia, which is a little closer.

~~~
wooster
I can confirm this, having flown through airports in both places. I flew into
Ushuaia from Buenos Aires and out of Punta Arenas, taking a bus between the
two (since Chile and Argentina apparently don't get along all that well).

Speaking of which! The website also says "the team will link up with a British
Antarctic Survey transport plane". The British and people in Ushuaia (and
Argentina generally, although feelings seem to run a bit higher in Ushuaia)
also don't get along terribly well. So, this may well be the closest a
_British_ team is able to get commercially and link up with a British flight
to Antarctica.

Fun fact: the area around Ushuaia (Tierra del Fuego) has a beaver infestation
problem, thanks to enterprising souls importing beavers there from Canada.

~~~
clarkema
Yup, the British Antarctic Survey run regular flights from both Punta Arenas
and Stanley (Falkland Islands) to Antarctica during the summer season.
Ushuaia... not so much. Plus, link flights back to the UK are easier via the
Chilean route.

------
leeoniya
mildly annoying presentation style, got tired of clicking to see more.

